# inbreeding question?



## jtronics (May 6, 2012)

which is best to cross breed? 

75/25 inbreeding cross or 87.5/12.5 inbreeding cross ? i know racing pigeon breeders know this.. just want to hav a good start for racing pigeon.. i hav 2 pairs of racing pigeon .. both hav a good race result.

has anyone tried this breeding?

thanks and more power..


----------



## Shan (Feb 4, 2012)

jtronics -- I'd fly the youngsters from the pairs first. Then you will have a known quantity. Which pair produces the BEST racers. Then I'd switch cocks and hens for the next year. Which pair produces the BEST racers. If you have a few good racers from BOTh pairs and both seasons, you will KNOW that you have a good start. Don't start inbreeding until you KNOW. Patience is tough, but that's the ONLY way to develop a family of racers. Good luck.

Shannon


----------



## Dunn (May 23, 2011)

we'll said shannon we'll put


----------



## fazeeltariq.ft (2 mo ago)

Hy, I want to asked, Does inbreeding has any effect in endurance flying pegions, and what kind of effects would it be, due to inbreeding endurance decrease or increase.

????


----------

